# Coyote Hunting Contest! Prizes!!!



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

It is not just an Idaho contest. The info is at: http://idahohuntingforum.com/idahohunti ... prizes!!!/


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

I will be going calling on the 17th, if I get anything can I post the pics here or do I need to join that other forum?


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Gotta register on the other forum and register on the post. Sorry. Too much of a pain to have everyone post on different forums.


----------

